# Anyone got a modified car/cars?



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im not talking about the typical chavmobile but like decent cars?

Ide love to do it but dole isnt doing wonders for my driving lessons at the moment.

So anyone got pics of their car or a mates?


----------



## spermbunny (Apr 6, 2010)

get a job then you bum


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

had a 740hp evo 7 now drivin a 350z , prefered the evo tho :-(


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

307.7hp scooby, tis a lovely car to drive but it's now my play thing. I drive a 1.4 derv metro to work........


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Remapped Golf gti 20v turb


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

Off road prepared landrover defender

I no it ain't what you ment but it's far from standard


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Had a 600bhp Supra, sold it about a year ago at a massive loss


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

had a vx220 with viper induction kit and full larini.....

swapped it for porsche boxster s..... :thumb:


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

Just sold my astra VXR 300bhp loads of bits added to it now got a diesel astra 1.9 with a dtuk box on it about 180-190 bhp no were near as good as the VXR but im only filling the tank once every 2-3 weeks compered withe the VXR whch was every week and both doing the same miles


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

" nothing to fear"..is ur man for cars


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

dan the man said:


> Off road prepared landrover defender
> 
> I no it ain't what you ment but it's far from standard


id take one of these over any of the other cars any day, have you raised it up and got big wheels on too?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Had a 600bhp Supra, sold it about a year ago at a massive loss


Any pics?

I have a supra too, but nowhere near this power!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Any pics?
> 
> I have a supra too, but nowhere near this power!!


Couple of old snaps, one from when I first bought it and one from when I just sent single (gt4088). Go on mate throw some pics of yours up. Gonna kill me cos I'm seriously thinking about putting a 2JZ GTE into a IS200 right now


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

just got a sss with cold air induction and lowered drives fantastic though don't need brakes for bends lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Couple of old snaps, one from when I first bought it and one from when I just sent single (gt4088). Go on mate throw some pics of yours up. Gonna kill me cos I'm seriously thinking about putting a 2JZ GTE into a IS200 right now


Very nice, the car and your user name looks very familiar. Are you on mkivsupra.net??


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i put a tax disc holder on my bike, does that count?

0-60 in ~3s  though to be fair that's pretty slow


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Couple of old snaps, one from when I first bought it and one from when I just sent single (gt4088). Go on mate throw some pics of yours up. Gonna kill me cos I'm seriously thinking about putting a 2JZ GTE into a IS200 right now


No mines a shed lol. HORRID vielside kit (hate it) and its only an na-t with around 350bhp i reckon. In the process of getting it back on the road at the minute.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No mines a shed lol. HORRID vielside kit (hate it) and its only an na-t with around 350bhp i reckon. In the process of getting it back on the road at the minute.


pmsl yeah I had a VS spoiler on for a while but removed it. Also has VS front end, G-west front end and stock front end. lol good to see mine wasn't the only one constantly off the road!!!

Yeah mate, I noticed your name... do you use the same name on mkivsupra.net? I was GeordieSteve on there as well


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> pmsl yeah I had a VS spoiler on for a while but removed it. Also has VS front end, G-west front end and stock front end. lol good to see mine wasn't the only one constantly off the road!!!
> 
> Yeah mate, I noticed your name... do you use the same name on mkivsupra.net? I was GeordieSteve on there as well


Yeah i use the same name mate. You probably know Geo from there who is on here aswell. His supra is absolutely stunning! Black with Ridoz kit (iirc) and PHR single turbo kit around 600odd bhp.

Small world eh.......


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

lol yeah I noticed him post on here a while back! Yeah small world mate... could start a mini mkiv club on 'ere at this rate


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

got a modded hyundai coupe 2.7 v6, just starting to strip it back to standard ready for sale, looking for a integra dc5


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> lol yeah I noticed him post on here a while back! Yeah small world mate... could start a mini mkiv club on 'ere at this rate


Yes but you dont have one anymore so your not allowed LOL! I always think i should sell mine but dont think i could part with it.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

lol not even if I put the 2JZ into the IS200? Ah man don't do it. Old cars now so if you've got a good 'un keep it man!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> lol not even if I put the 2JZ into the IS200? Ah man don't do it. Old cars now so if you've got a good 'un keep it man!


Wish it was a good un, its garbage lol.

Now that would be an idea, alot of the people in america do na-t on the is200's and tt swaps. DO IT!!!


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

michael_2516 said:


> had a 740hp evo 7 now drivin a 350z , prefered the evo tho :-(


 I know this evo my mate has it now bought it of Roy Wilsons in Larne its a monster.


----------



## andywiddss1 (Jul 13, 2010)

my scooby 300bhp 300 lbft


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

got a nice silver transit connect, steel wheels, twin side loading doors and a high roof. Thinking about getting maself a new air freshener today.

heres a pic of my old van though which i sadly lost last year


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

\ said:


> I know this evo my mate has it now bought it of Roy Wilsons in Larne its a monster.


is ur m8 nigel? miss that car! spent around 40k on it n sold it for 20!


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

lol, best i chuck an old school one in then - mk1 fiesta, full rebuild it myself, including the engine to rally spec. absolute b*tch to drive! :bounce: currently off the road as i make a few mods including building a new manifold and airbox for a 42mm set of bike carbs :thumbup1: only 4 gears and will lose traction in all of them in the wet if you're too harsh with the throttle. looks like a shed too, which always makes for fun blowing away 'nice cars' 

last one before pulling it off the road was a vaux insignia v6, should've seen his face when we levelled off at 70 and he caught up and passed :whistling:


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

1993 mustang coupe.

408 stroker

.627 lift cam

other mods

136mph @10.56 all motor..

im on my cell..il post pix later once i figure it out


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

301 bhp

355 ft/lb

most of the mods are under the bonet

redtec ic

dreamscience modx remap

ds cais

rs clutch/flywheel

vibratechnics torque mount

just lowered and colour coded outside


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Ive got 2004 a3 3.2 DSG, 282bhp AMD tuned, had it for 4 years now fun to drive :thumbup1:


----------



## andy0009 (Jan 27, 2009)

Supercharged saxo vts

rotrex c74 charger

change of pully for more boost

massive pace rad/intercooler combo

forged pistons

helix clutch

uprated engine mounts

huge sized injecters

straight throw exhaust / manifold

dta ecu wth wideband

around 230 bhp at the wheels


----------



## unique1 (May 24, 2010)

been a car audio and security engineer for 15 yeas now modding cars had 5 of my own cars in mags and over 30 that i have done the work on


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

unique1 said:


> been a car audio and security engineer for 15 yeas now modding cars had 5 of my own cars in mags and over 30 that i have done the work on


pics????


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

My part modified 2004 XKR.

Miltek exhaust now fitted and a few body bits, lower mesh grill, strake and badge, LED reflectors, quad tail pipes, 20" detroit alloys, running 430bhp.

0-100mph at 12.89secs.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Got a hybrid turbo on my s3, only as it was the same price as a new unit.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I've got a MK2 Seat Leon Cupra.

Stage one GIAC remap with an ITG induction kit - producing a little over 310bhp.

High pressure fuel pump next and a stage two GIAC remap next I reckon :thumb:

Should get it to about 330-340bhp.

With a FMIC & stage two+ remap should get me to 360bhp.

Great little car - no one really knows what it is and those that think they do believe it's an FR producing about 240bhp tops :whistling:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone here got a 10 second car?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

kieren1234 said:


> No mines a shed lol. HORRID vielside kit (hate it) and its only an na-t with around 350bhp i reckon. In the process of getting it back on the road at the minute.


Don't live near Chapeltown do you?

See a white Supra go down the A61 towards Tankersley Manor every morning.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is my Ridox Single Supra 530bhp - 500lb/ft With more to come.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

All these 500bhp cars worth 20k+ and stilll none as fast as my £1500 cbr! haha


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

michael 2516 said:


> is ur m8 nigel? miss that car! spent around 40k on it n sold it for 20!


 You mean ginger pubes lol,


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> id take one of these over any of the other cars any day, have you raised it up and got big wheels on too?


Got the big wheels not got the lift yet but I will do


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Geo said:


> Here is my Ridox Single Supra 530bhp - 500lb/ft With more to come.


 :drool: :drool: :drool: that is the sex mate :thumbup1: i used to always see the blue crd supra rolling around when i stayed in motherwell its nuts.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

tomass1342 said:


> All these 500bhp cars worth 20k+ and stilll none as fast as my £1500 cbr! haha


But which would you rather be seen driving?

I guess it's like a fat bird. Great rid until one your mates sees you on it...

Just a crotch rocket :whistling:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel ahsamed posting mine after everyones posted pics of there awsum cars :lol: awell it's my pride and joy and iv spent a fortune on it. Yaris t sport only got 121.2bhp but damn its nippy :thumbup1: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice motor Geo, i knew i should have machined polished mine before a took that pic :lol: .


----------



## SyRexx (Dec 17, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> I feel ahsamed posting mine after everyones posted pics of there awsum cars :lol: awell it's my pride and joy and iv spent a fortune on it. Yaris t sport only got 121.2bhp but damn its nippy :thumbup1:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


thats gotta be like driving a go kart? small and light with a powerful engine?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

SyRexx said:


> thats gotta be like driving a go kart? small and light with a powerful engine?


Yea its pretty decent best thing i did to improve the handling was the lower strut made a big diffrence :thumbup1: no roll atoll round corners. Iv been up crail a few times and it was better than i thought  got 17.01 i was happy with that.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

went to germany earlier in the year with my mates 475bhp evo 9, had launch control and a very nice menthol tank under the bonnet. cream a lot of nice motors in this

also there is my old 328i m-tec, awesome car to drift :thumb:

plus my escort van which i modified myself when i was working for a spray garage.



van ..bmp


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool: that is the sex mate :thumbup1: i used to always see the blue crd supra rolling around when i stayed in motherwell its nuts.


Yeah iv seen it a few times also dude, its mental. 



mars1960 said:


> Nice motor Geo, i knew i should have machined polished mine before a took that pic :lol: .


cheers dude

yeah she had just been detailed for a show, so she was looking rather sexual. 

She's now actually off the road now, engine/gearbox is coming out for some rather tasty mods, keep an eye out.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Geo said:


> Yeah iv seen it a few times also dude, its mental.
> 
> cheers dude
> 
> ...


Keep us updated :thumbup1: id love a supra its my dream car. But im saving for an integra dc2 :beer: love my vtec


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Keep us updated :thumbup1: id love a supra its my dream car. But im saving for an integra dc2 :beer: love my vtec


will do bud, iv got cams, fuel pumps, pulleys, belts, plenum all sitting here waiting to go on, but im replacing all the little old parts when the engine is out so she runs sweet.

Cool my mate has a DC2, i managed to pick up the recaro seats from a wrecked DC2 and install them in the Supra, very comfy seats.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Geo said:


> will do bud, iv got cams, fuel pumps, pulleys, belts, plenum all sitting here waiting to go on, but im replacing all the little old parts when the engine is out so she runs sweet.
> 
> Cool my mate has a DC2, i managed to pick up the recaro seats from a wrecked DC2 and install them in the Supra, very comfy seats.


I'd really love a dc5 but damn there pricey :lol: i love the old style jdm look anyway :beer: jap cars are just awsum.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Just a little Saxo VTR:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> But which would you rather be seen driving?
> 
> I guess it's like a fat bird. Great rid until one your mates sees you on it...
> 
> Just a crotch rocket :whistling:


unlike some of you, i dont need to drive around in a sparkly bat mobile to feel good :thumbup1:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> All these 500bhp cars worth 20k+ and stilll none as fast as my £1500 cbr! haha


 I took a new blade in my Supra on the straight  And I'm not pro car/anti bike... I had an R1 at the time as well


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> I took a new blade in my Supra on the straight  And I'm not pro car/anti bike... I had an R1 at the time as well


he must of been a crap rider


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

just bought a 3.2v6 vectra estate 208bhp not done anything with it yet but goner start looking soon


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> he must of been a crap rider


Maybe I'm a crap driver


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 1990 998cc Ford Fiesta Bonus, cost me 100 notes, 40k on the clock and can fit me shopping in the back. Got a 1980 Audi 80 Quattro turbo in a lock up, Restoring a Mk1 Golf GTI. Used to have a sub 10 second 1/4 mile, 1969 bug (273 hp) More into my classics now and restoring old bikes, no point having a 500 bhp car with all these speed humps.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Probably not to mosts taste on this thread as it all seems like newer stuff but my two:



















The keepers in a long list of modified cars. I prefer my retro/classic cars more than newer metal although I am a petrolhead so appreciate all sorts of cars.


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

Golf GTi 1.8T 20v .... no engine mods as of yet but by xmas will have diverter valve, cold air induction kit and remap takin it to just short or 200bhp :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Little Ron, Awesome machines mate. I still want a Cosworth!

Always had modded cars, favorite one was my Corrado G60. Spent an arm and a leg on it but loved it


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> Probably not to mosts taste on this thread as it all seems like newer stuff but my two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quality, i love old school


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my old school honda


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah this is my pulsar gtir


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a modded family signum bus lol

not very fast, but attracts a lot of attention 

All done by myself....

polished TB

Polished head

Eibach hubcentric wheel spacers

viper induction kit

spax lowered

half leather interior

colour VX satnav unit installed

18" alloys

full stainless powerflow

painted various bits bodycolour

irmy body bits here and there

HID`s

home made painted headlights

ect ect..... bit of an obsetion for a while.....lol - not quite my old audi coupe or clio 1.8 16v...... but still a nice car 

love the sunny gtir above.....ALWAYS wanted one 





































Old pics and since has front splitter and other bits....


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

forgot.... heres my and my dads latest project....

1971 landy series 2A ( tax exampt  )

needs a LOT of work lol


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

parmos said:


> just bought a 3.2v6 vectra estate 208bhp not done anything with it yet but goner start looking soon


If you need a hand with anything I am well known throughout VX forums, I take it its a vec-c at that BHP? Very nice cars and easy to mod  ( same as the signum basically )


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahaha thanks bert. It's my second car. I had one back in 2003 but sold it. Decided to buy another cos you can't beat the rawness of the drive from the little pocket rockets. 323 bhp at 1.0 bar of boost.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

my old 1.8 16v clio ran at 168bhp..... not bad for a car you could lift off the ground yourself lol absolutely loved the power and the feeling of a go-kart! it scared a lot of bigger faster cars and on a decent road with plenty corners it easily took on the likes of a 325 

I just love the look of the pulser....it looks so angry... i want one now dammit lol


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Bert, if you test drove a decent modded one You would be hooked.


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Another pic


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Don't live near Chapeltown do you?
> 
> See a white Supra go down the A61 towards Tankersley Manor every morning.


No i live in Darfield mate and mine is sunset orange but i know theres loads in the general area....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus Geo, how clean is that?!?!?!? Looking amazing since the last pics i saw, one of the best supras i have seen actually. I hope you know im taking it for a spin when i come to Scotland some time?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Jesus Geo, how clean is that?!?!?!? Looking amazing since the last pics i saw, one of the best supras i have seen actually. I hope you know im taking it for a spin when i come to Scotland some time?


Yeah she was sparkling dude, slowly but surely she'l be restored to a Amazing peice of machinery. 

Yeah cool mate, no probs. just hope the roads will be dry when i take you out, or it could be interesting hehe


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Yeah she was sparkling dude, slowly but surely she'l be restored to a Amazing peice of machinery.
> 
> Yeah cool mate, no probs. just hope the roads will be dry when i take you out, or it could be interesting hehe


Yeah, soon as you have stopped wasting all your cash oin paint!!!!!

Yeah i hope so too, my measly 300odd bhp is horrid in the wet so cant imagine what this is like!!!!!! I bet in the dry its tail happy even.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

not the quickest thing but the ladies love it


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol the wee cooper s`s arnt bad, my wife used to look after a bloke with one ( she was a carer incase you wondered lol )..... do you hear the supercharger scream ? I pondered robbing a supercharger out of one and bolting it onto an unmolested r5 for a laff ages ago


----------



## L J (Aug 25, 2007)

My old Pulsar running about 280ish bhp, most reliable car I've owned to beleive it or not..


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol stop posting sunny gtir pics..... I`ll have a crisis!

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

My pride and joy 1600 VW passat, Get a few strange looks driving a Passat at 19 but its cool :thumbup1:

Current On 18" RS4 rep's, Lowerd all round on coilovers.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Weedon said:


> My pride and joy 1600 VW passat, Get a few strange looks driving a Passat at 19 but its cool :thumbup1:
> 
> Current On 18" RS4 rep's, Lowerd all round on coilovers.


Why do you use one of them stupid bonnet bra's??


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

nice passat ( not 100% about bonnet bras tho tbh )

very nice handling cars.... she sits nice on coilovers


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

At the min got an E36 323i coupe. Stainless Decat full system, lowered, Mtec kit and just done an M50 inlet manifold conversion so ~200bhp at the min. A lad modded to rear drivers quater with his astra van last week so wondering if it wil be fixed or not yet.

After this I'm either after a truck, an M3 or fancy a Type R classic Impreza


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Why do you use one of them stupid bonnet bra's??


usually for the euro look


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> At the min got an E36 323i coupe. Stainless Decat full system, lowered, Mtec kit and just done an M50 inlet manifold conversion so ~200bhp at the min. A lad modded to rear drivers quater with his astra van last week so wondering if it wil be fixed or not yet.
> 
> After this I'm either after a truck, an M3 or fancy a Type R classic Impreza


"Modded" it with his astra van LOL!!! Hope it gets sorted.



RACK said:


> usually for the euro look


Just think they look ridiculous...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Should find out this week about my car mate. Don't want to take a loan out for a new motor but need something fast or different again. Been looking at a Skoda Octavia vRS too, JBS in Chesterfield can get them to 400bhp easy.

As for the euro look, it's a VW thing. I quite like it but it's a very accuired taste.

I don't think one would look good on a Jap car, same as a 5in slash cut exhaust looks sh1t on a golf


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Should find out this week about my car mate. Don't want to take a loan out for a new motor but need something fast or different again. Been looking at a Skoda Octavia vRS too, JBS in Chesterfield can get them to 400bhp easy.
> 
> As for the euro look, it's a VW thing. I quite like it but it's a very accuired taste.
> 
> I don't think one would look good on a Jap car, same as a 5in slash cut exhaust looks sh1t on a golf


Suppose your right mate. I have a VW Passat at the minute that im using while the supra is off the road, fcuking piece of sh1t is fcuked. Its an autospastic and doesnt change gear sometimes, and most of the time i will struggle to get 20 mph up the slightest hill. No idea whats wrong with it lol.

Good job the supra is coming out to play very soon


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

bert1 said:


> forgot.... heres my and my dads latest project....
> 
> 1971 landy series 2A ( tax exampt  )
> 
> needs a LOT of work lol


brilliant right up my street

get some defender mirrors on it!!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rack, I looked at the skoda`s.....still the badge but bugger me there fast and comfy cars these days.....there just a passat in below basically I think.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

cheers dan 

first its being ripped to bits, all the way to chassis and perhaps a new galvy one....maybe even a galvy bulkhead, not sure yet 

FULL restoration details are here if your interessted....

http://www.landyzone.co.uk/lz/f6/series-2a-project-impossible-very-pic-heavy-114634.html

( sorry if your not meant to link I didnt read the t&c yet )


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

heres the beast!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My ex's dad bought one brand new mate. Same price as a mid-range passat with TT engine and all the toys. Can get a mint one for £3.5k.

I'm still tempted by a Type R Impreza. HAd a classic WRX running 300bhp and enjoyed it. The 2 door ones come with a variable diff so more power can be put to the rear


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> Probably not to mosts taste on this thread as it all seems like newer stuff but my two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mangasm over the cossie!!!!!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

dan <3 i love em !

rack, my father in lw had a classic running avbout 300 and a blob eye running 360 ( i think ) - nice cars! ( nice fuel bills tho ) - he has a vec vxr now and gets 32mpg average from it


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the love guys. 



weeman said:


> mangasm over the cossie!!!!!


Would it help you have a multiple mangasm if I told you it was 380bhp with less than 20k miles on the clock from new?? :innocent: :thumb: Not bad for a 25 year old car hey.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> Thanks for the love guys.
> 
> Would it help you have a multiple mangasm if I told you it was 380bhp with less than 20k miles on the clock from new?? :innocent: :thumb: Not bad for a 25 year old car hey.


mate,seriously you need to stop, anymore of this and i am gnr start getting sexual with myself!!!

A mate of mine has a minter of a white RS500 he shows,its immaculate,yours is my fave colour tho,love saph's in that colour too,and the wheels are perfect,its like you've built the cossie i would!!!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

roflmfao @ weeman


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

also heartbreakingly,another mate of mines dad had until recently a very sweet magenta saph cos that looked totally standard barring exhaust giving it away a bit,even had origional wheels on,engine sensibly modded,that thing just puuuuuuuuuuulled,mate took it out for a spin the day his dad swapped it for a boat (A FUKING BOAT!!!!WTF !!!!! I NEARLY CRIED) and got caught up tangling things up with an R6,on the straight the bike just could not get away from the cossie,the pilot gave big thumbs up to my mate,need to see if i can get the clip off him and uploaded,films the speedo off the clock whilst chasing the bike :lol:


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

bert1 said:


> lol the wee cooper s`s arnt bad, my wife used to look after a bloke with one ( she was a carer incase you wondered lol )..... do you hear the supercharger scream ? I pondered robbing a supercharger out of one and bolting it onto an unmolested r5 for a laff ages ago


mines the new turbocharged one, get a nice dump valve hiss instead


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

weeman said:


> mate,seriously you need to stop, anymore of this and i am gnr start getting sexual with myself!!!
> 
> A mate of mine has a minter of a white RS500 he shows,its immaculate,yours is my fave colour tho,love saph's in that colour too,and the wheels are perfect,its like you've built the cossie i would!!!


White RS500 hey, very nice too! :cool2: A friend of mine that has a White one thats covered 30k from new and is standard. The colour is Moonstone Blue and was a must for me too. Wouldn't mind an RS500 in it but with there only being 52 of them made they are hard to come by.

Sad to say the wheels have long gone. They were on my black Saph for a while but were sold some years back. BK Racing 299's by the way.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My old WRX


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

14.4bhp Robin Reliant with a Flux Capacitor if i switch on the Flux Capactior it takes it up the a mind blowing 15.2bhp. :thumbup1:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Love this car man when i eventually get a car just dubbed all the way! best look slam it to the ground put some wide wheels on widen the arches bonet bra (if it looks alright lol) then do the inside too be mint


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

geo your supra is sweet mate!

love the old school fords too.

i liked my gtir



















my current scooby is 320bhp , but its in getting a 2.5 , woohoo


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

RACK said:


> Should find out this week about my car mate. Don't want to take a loan out for a new motor but need something fast or different again. Been looking at a Skoda Octavia vRS too, JBS in Chesterfield can get them to 400bhp easy.
> 
> As for the euro look, it's a VW thing. I quite like it but it's a very accuired taste.
> 
> I don't think one would look good on a Jap car, same as a 5in slash cut exhaust looks sh1t on a golf


400bhp on an Octavia? Surely would need serious investment in hardware mate?!

Would need an Induction Kit, FMIC, High Pressure fuel pump, stage two (maybe 2+ or 3) remap, perhaps a big turbo or a hybrid? Then you'd need to look at the bottom end and clutch surely? You'd be better off with a Scooby!

VAG engines are pretty easy to upgrade, but doubling the HP would take a lot. That said JBS are highly rated. I was close to getting Custom Code before going with GIAC at Stattler (who incidentally are awesome) in Sheffield.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's my Cupra


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

slightly modified but this is my baby


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Mx5 sports injection with turbo kit, and K&n typhoon.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

coco said:


> geo your supra is sweet mate!
> 
> love the old school fords too.
> 
> ...


 Sweet scoop ove the older shape specially the p1's :wub: gtir's are mint but are the gearboxes not poop? unless upgraded ofcourse.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah mate the gtir boxes were known to be ****

but i was lucky enough not to get any bother with it, lol there was plenty else to keep me busy with it tho haha


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

coco said:


> yeah mate the gtir boxes were known to be ****
> 
> but i was lucky enough not to get any bother with it, lol there was plenty else to keep me busy with it tho haha


I suppose it depends how you drive it tbh. usually get sum chav getting one and turning the boost up as far as itl go :lol: banggg gearbox residue all over the joint :tongue: yes i know someone who did this :ban:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

my old skool mini


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

lol like any motor really mate

mechanical sympathy goes a long way in keeping them going

not as much fun tho lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

coco said:


> lol like any motor really mate
> 
> mechanical sympathy goes a long way in keeping them going
> 
> not as much fun tho lol


My mate has a punto gt it's the only turbo iv driven and the feeling of boost kicking in is amazing  i can see why people blow them up so often :lol: its noo scooby but still fun.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

welshflame said:


> slightly modified but this is my baby


Now thats a ride! Wow. :cool2:

Would love a camper some day but the prices of bays are now silly, let alone a splitty.


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

audi a3 tdi sport with a remap (approx 170-180 bhp)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Had my GTI remapped,think im going decat it,green cotton cone filter and swap my dump valve for an atmospheric as its got a recirc on atm....anyone else on here play with mk4 Turbs ?


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Little Ron said:


> Probably not to mosts taste on this thread as it all seems like newer stuff but my two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mexico is the nuts mate, just had to part with my childhood "Performance & Fast Ford" mags due to lack of shed space & your post brought tears to my eyes!

Loved them since i was a mere sperm, moonstone blue cosworth aswell made me come close to self abuse, nice cars 

P.S. fella over the road to us who had a motorbike accident & was paralised many moons ago, has a cossie completely standard but white with hardly any mileage on it, will probs never drive it again but still keeps it... its gleaming & normally have to restrain myself from cracking one off through the fence while walking the dog!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> 400bhp on an Octavia? Surely would need serious investment in hardware mate?!
> 
> Would need an Induction Kit, FMIC, High Pressure fuel pump, stage two (maybe 2+ or 3) remap, perhaps a big turbo or a hybrid? Then you'd need to look at the bottom end and clutch surely? You'd be better off with a Scooby!
> 
> VAG engines are pretty easy to upgrade, but doubling the HP would take a lot. That said JBS are highly rated. I was close to getting Custom Code before going with GIAC at Stattler (who incidentally are awesome) in Sheffield.


Oh yeah, it's not cheap at all. You're lookin at serious mods to get that power. Think bottom end on a BAM engine should be ok though as it's got forged internals, might get away with a re-worked AGU head as these flow better than the BAM ones too.

Scooby would be far cheaper to do but imagine a standard looking octavia with 400bhp :cool2: think JBS have a promo video of their demo car on their site. They've done an R32 turbo as well and that sounds orgasmic.


----------



## gary22b (Aug 1, 2010)

i got a nissan micra pick up truck and a impreza wide arch wagon will post pics later


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Coco, nice pulsar you had ther. I think I saw this at silverstone in may. It was the 20th anniversary of the old

rockets so the was loads there.

The gear boxes can be **** if they have been abused but a good one will be reliable around 300bhp mark


----------



## gary22b (Aug 1, 2010)

some quick pics


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

djmacka said:


> Mexico is the nuts mate, just had to part with my childhood "Performance & Fast Ford" mags due to lack of shed space & your post brought tears to my eyes!
> 
> Loved them since i was a mere sperm, moonstone blue cosworth aswell made me come close to self abuse, nice cars
> 
> P.S. fella over the road to us who had a motorbike accident & was paralised many moons ago, has a cossie completely standard but white with hardly any mileage on it, will probs never drive it again but still keeps it... its gleaming & normally have to restrain myself from cracking one off through the fence while walking the dog!


Thanks mate.  I have a fairly substantial collection of all the mags too and cannot bear to get rid of them. they take up quite a bit of space but I am lucky enough to have a good size garage to keep them in.

I have plans for the Mex. There is a spare Cosworth engine on a stand in my garage and as soon as funds allow (small child) then it will be finding its way under the bonnet. Should be a bit of an animal with 300+ bhp and 13" rims.  

Sad story about that chap. I don't think I could ever sell mine unless I had no option. Once I'm gone I'd like to think my son will take just as good care of it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not usually a fan of Scooby Wagons but FOOOOOOOK that's awsome!


----------



## gary22b (Aug 1, 2010)

cheers dude it got some more done to it now bigger drift style skirts lsd in the rear bigger turbo etc but no pics cause i cant be ****d


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

DC2

Looking to get a K20a in there, and possibly supercharge it


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

Little Ron said:


> Probably not to mosts taste on this thread as it all seems like newer stuff but my two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REPS! the cossie is ace, but i'd take the mex over any of the motors so far. love it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Cupra Steve (Aug 12, 2010)

Seat Cupra mk2 - 240bhp - hoping to get it re-mapped soon!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

steve1234567890 said:


> REPS! the cossie is ace, but i'd take the mex over any of the motors so far. love it mate :thumbup1:


Thanks dude. Driven through the side windows as it should be:





































Sorry for the pic overload but I'm in my element here. Cars and weightlifting, my two favourite hobbies!


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

:w00t: nice :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I have,but you'll all hate it lol (MG ZS)























































Lightweight alloys,lightweight flywheel,partially stripped interior,Quaife ATB LSD,coilovers,exhaust manis etc


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Cupra Steve said:


> Seat Cupra mk2 - 240bhp - hoping to get it re-mapped soon!


Do it now! I can't recommend it highly enough. It turns it in to a new car! You have no idea how much more responsive it becomes. The torque is usually pushed to about 300lbs.

Where are you from mate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Some nice fkn cars in here, would love a supra, evo or scoobie, but not the fact of the running costs but more so the god damn insurance lol. 21 this year so hopefully next year can get another car, just driving a fiesta mk6 atm and insurance still stings me lol. Really like the integra type r's and always have very very nice looking cars, whats the running costs like on them? and insurance?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Insurance coming down at 21 is a myth if you get a performance car. I'm 28 and mine went UP this year by £200! On the same car!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

RACK said:


> At the min got an E36 323i coupe. Stainless Decat full system, lowered, Mtec kit and just done an M50 inlet manifold conversion so ~200bhp at the min. A lad modded to rear drivers quater with his astra van last week so wondering if it wil be fixed or not yet.
> 
> After this I'm either after a truck, an M3 or fancy a Type R classic Impreza


Pic of it mate>? i run a 323i as well just started modding it, love it but its a bit sluggish, got a dave f kit on the way and some m3 body bits.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

dazsmith69 said:


> DC2
> 
> Looking to get a K20a in there, and possibly supercharge it


Aww lucky cnut :beer: love the dc2's


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> Probably not to mosts taste on this thread as it all seems like newer stuff but my two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a genuine mexico? That must be worth a fortune! they may be old... but look as good as new! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> Thanks mate.  I have a fairly substantial collection of all the mags too and cannot bear to get rid of them. they take up quite a bit of space but I am lucky enough to have a good size garage to keep them in.
> 
> I have plans for the Mex. There is a spare Cosworth engine on a stand in my garage and as soon as funds allow (small child) then it will be finding its way under the bonnet. Should be a bit of an animal with 300+ bhp and 13" rims.
> 
> Sad story about that chap. I don't think I could ever sell mine unless I had no option. Once I'm gone I'd like to think my son will take just as good care of it.


I should have read through before posting, the 'spare' cosworth engine in the mexico would be unreal. You have great taste thats for sure. If I won a few £'000's on the scratch cards and had that kind of money I'd do the same. Well done


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought a Clio V6 when they 1st came out... it was a great car to have when it was just launched as it stopped traffic with its looks.. but to be fair it wasnt as quick as it looked even after spending fortunes on it with full KW variant suspension, customs Hayward aand Scott zorst, had it super chipped and a large carbon induction kit.. that did sound great going thru tunnels...it used to scream the V6 sound out the side air duct.

Not a patch on your cars tho.. never sell them.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

anyone slammed their car? properly dubbed it out?


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> Is that a genuine mexico? That must be worth a fortune! they may be old... but look as good as new! :thumbup1:


Thanks for the good comments. Genuine Mex, yes. 1978.. Not much younger than me. 

Prices of mk2 Escorts have rocketed in recent years. I would imagine its a 7-8k car?? Not sure. I have a mate with a fairly identical one that he paid 9k for about 18 months back. Its cleaner than mine though.

Its going to cost a fortune to fit a cossie engine in it properly. (2.5K for the axle alone!) but it will soooooo be worth it. :bounce:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I love my Modified Cars.

Current Motors are my BMW X6 3.5 X-Drive in white with some subtle styling (not shown in pics) and a Street Sleeper Stage 4 Tuned R32 VW Golf which is more than capable of scaring alot of quick cars.

Looking into getting a Nissan R35 GT-R Very soon or a 911.

I love my Old School fords and seriously thinking about another Cosworth or Mk2 Mex.

This below is the cars i have owned from the last 12months or so as I would be here for ever if I went back the last 14 years as i reckon i have had probaly over 100 cars.

*Porsche Cayenne* - Bought this is a Tottaly Standard Grey 4.5 V8s and Pretty much done everything possible (including change the colour).Kept this longer than any other car.Owned for 13 Months.










*Red Escort Cosworth* - Bought this without even thinking, I love my RS Cars and have had loads, I knew this car and knew how clean it was but after 4 weeks i realised if i drove it all the time i would ruin it and i hate the idea of having a car i cant drive. Owned for 5 weeks.










Daughter liked it 










*Impreza Sti V3* - Bought this purely as a track toy and actually really liked it and it was a Bloody quick car, had some fun and it sold it after a while.Owned for 3 months.










*Impreza RB5* - Saw this for sale Locally and was a bloody clean car,Had always liked them as they are Bloody rare but performance wise it was Rather poor.Owned for 7 weeks.










*BMW M3 Grey* - Bought this car from my brother as he wanted to buy a CSL and knowing how Mint it was thought it would be a Good buy but again hardly used it so decided to sell it.Owned for 2 Months.










*BMW M3 white* - Bought this as a Tottaly Standard car in Carbon black and again changed pretty much everything i could (along with the colour).Owned for 7Months










*Audi S4 Cab* - Bought this as i had always fancied the S4 V8 and first thing i did was fit some 20" R8 Style wheels, was a great car but Performance wise although quick i felt let down after a while and got bored VERY quick.Owned for 5 weeks.










Current Cars

*APS Stage 4 Mk5 R32* - Bought this from a Guy i know down south and although nice in white i just wasnt sure about the colour (Viynal wrap)










Wrapped removed and Blue again.










*BMW X6 3.5D X-Drive* - Family wagon but i have a few plans for it so might actually keep it a while.










And even the daughter knows how to pull the Gun show










Whats next God only knows but i do plan to get something special in the next 6 months but only if i dont relocate with work.

Brad


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

My Skyline i sold last year 610 bhp and a proper mental [email protected]!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Pic of it mate>? i run a 323i as well just started modding it, love it but its a bit sluggish, got a dave f kit on the way and some m3 body bits.


No pics at the min mate, but...... insurance have just worte it off, so might have some bits for sale.

Defo do the M50 inlet conversion. Turns the car into a real animal and with the dave f will sound awesome. Get a full 328i twin exhaust sytem too as the single pipe as standard kills it.

You'll have nigh on 200bhp with those little bits done. Seriously it's like a different car to drive. Get it above 4.5k and it pulls better than me in a stupidly tight t shirt!!


----------



## Cupra Steve (Aug 12, 2010)

invisiblekid said:


> Do it now! I can't recommend it highly enough. It turns it in to a new car! You have no idea how much more responsive it becomes. The torque is usually pushed to about 300lbs.
> 
> Where are you from mate?


Im from Newcastle mate. Im a member of the Seat Cupra Forum as well and i take it you the "Invisible" from that?? Mine is the K1 as well - red with black 18"s etc only had it 5 or 6 months.

The thing with getting it chipped is that its £400 for Revo & did you tell your insurance company.

Also, i noticed to said you insurance was still high - did you get a quote from that insurance company that advertises on the Seat Forum? I didnt have 1 years no claims so they wouldnt give me a quote but supposedly they are mega cheap!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> Thanks for the good comments. Genuine Mex, yes. 1978.. Not much younger than me.
> 
> Prices of mk2 Escorts have rocketed in recent years. I would imagine its a 7-8k car?? Not sure. I have a mate with a fairly identical one that he paid 9k for about 18 months back. Its cleaner than mine though.
> 
> Its going to cost a fortune to fit a cossie engine in it properly. (2.5K for the axle alone!) but it will soooooo be worth it. :bounce:


Loving seeing these older cars that look so immaculate.. I should have attended some of the shows as I have never been to any, but most of them are 100's of miles away from the London area. Do you show yours?

Not sure if your interested but I have a few pics of some old skool Escosies.. you might even know whos cars these are as I saw them on the web some time ago and took a liking to them 





































This is the real crazy golf...























































300bhp Trophy Clio..


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

RACK said:


> No pics at the min mate, but...... insurance have just worte it off, so might have some bits for sale.
> 
> Defo do the M50 inlet conversion. Turns the car into a real animal and with the dave f will sound awesome. Get a full 328i twin exhaust sytem too as the single pipe as standard kills it.
> 
> You'll have nigh on 200bhp with those little bits done. Seriously it's like a different car to drive. Get it above 4.5k and it pulls better than me in a stupidly tight t shirt!!


Nice one thanks matey ill get them bits ordered up then


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bradz said:


> I love my Modified Cars.
> 
> Current Motors are my BMW X6 3.5 X-Drive in white with some subtle styling (not shown in pics) and a Street Sleeper Stage 4 Tuned R32 VW Golf which is more than capable of scaring alot of quick cars.
> 
> ...


some nice cars there m8:thumb:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Cupra Steve said:


> Im from Newcastle mate. Im a member of the Seat Cupra Forum as well and i take it you the "Invisible" from that?? Mine is the K1 as well - red with black 18"s etc only had it 5 or 6 months.
> 
> The thing with getting it chipped is that its £400 for Revo & did you tell your insurance company.
> 
> Also, i noticed to said you insurance was still high - did you get a quote from that insurance company that advertises on the Seat Forum? I didnt have 1 years no claims so they wouldnt give me a quote but supposedly they are mega cheap!


Nah I'm not invisible on there I post as invisiblekid, but very rarely. I have a White Cupra which I posted above.

I'm insured with Adrian Flux. They are brilliant. I pay £900 with 9 years no claims at 28. I've declared all my mods. My policy also covers me 3rd party on any other car.

The Cupra is pretty boring without a remap in all honesty. It'll be the best £400 you spend. Try Adrian Flux for a quote. They were cheaper than most other insurers even if I didn't declare the mods elsewhere.

Drop me a PM either here or seatcupra.net if you want to know any more.


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

invisiblekid said:


> Nah I'm not invisible on there I post as invisiblekid, but very rarely. I have a White Cupra which I posted above.
> 
> I'm insured with Adrian Flux. They are brilliant. I pay £900 with 9 years no claims at 28. I've declared all my mods. My policy also covers me 3rd party on any other car.
> 
> ...


is that not a bit expensive? im fully comp on my 350z which is group 18 im only 24 with 6 years no claims and im only payin £790 thats with AA


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> Loving seeing these older cars that look so immaculate.. I should have attended some of the shows as I have never been to any, but most of them are 100's of miles away from the London area. Do you show yours?
> 
> Not sure if your interested but I have a few pics of some old skool Escosies.. you might even know whos cars these are as I saw them on the web some time ago and took a liking to them


Nice pics. I know the new owner of the Orange mk1 Mex. Pig (Paul), looks like onslow from Keeping Up Appearances. Good lad but a bit mental. The Green one is a new on on me.

Isn't that Golf a Polo? :confused1: Looks stumpy to me.

I do show mine yes but not so much recently as I have a young family. Should be out again with the Cos next season although I still attend the shows. Quite often Retro Ford hold track evenings at Brands. I will let you know when the next shows are if you like..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Nice one thanks matey ill get them bits ordered up then


Get the manifold from a guy called Alpina527 on E36coupe.com mate. It's a few £££ more than you'd pay for a manifold and fittin kit off ebay but he modifies the M50 inlet so it bolts straight on. I didn't go this route and it took me 8hours to do, but with his kit you could p1ss it in 3-4.

Seriously, it's the best few £ you'll spend on the motor


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Geo said:


> Here is my Ridox Single Supra 530bhp - 500lb/ft With more to come.


That is one gorgeous looking Supra.

Got a carbon black E46 M3 convertible, few visual mods but nothing under the hood..... yet!


----------



## hardgainr (Aug 14, 2010)

ive got an 06 octavia vrs its got a full milltek with race cat, evoms intake and stage 2 shark remap software, itll do 40mpg on runs but its about 270bhp and 300and summat lbft torque, if i keep it ill do the HP fuel pump that should see it to near 300bhp, and its set the if i want to do the injectors and intercooler and bigger turbo your talking 400bhp on bone stock internals.....through the front wheels. even now if you come off a roundabout flooring it the traction control only stops blinking at 70mph lol.

oh yeah got a jacked up military green suzuki vitara for offroading aswell.


----------



## wylie1 (Aug 17, 2010)

i have just brought my second impreza wrx its only a weekend toy its going to be a long term project its running around 320bhp at the moment so not slow i want to get it around 500bhp by neat year i drive a little 1.2 clio in the week to get to work etc


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My baby.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> My baby.


That is absolutely stunning mate!!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Michael_2516, what the hell do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?! You've had some ****ing nice motors there!! Very jealous.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

every time i see Geo's Supra i want it!!! once of the best looking cars ever made, stunning


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> every time i see Geo's Supra i want it!!! once of the best looking cars ever made, stunning


you and me both mate. Would love mine to look and go like his.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> My baby.


arent you only 20/21? insurance must sting a little


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Little Ron said:


> Probably not to mosts taste on this thread as it all seems like newer stuff but my two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh... :drool: I love Scorts - too expensive for me now though :crying:



bert1 said:


> forgot.... heres my and my dads latest project....
> 
> 1971 landy series 2A ( tax exampt  )
> 
> needs a LOT of work lol


That rocks :thumb:



dan the man said:


> heres the beast!!!


So does that!!!

My car's modified but only because the original engine probably blew up - it's not pretty or smart either, but I love it


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bradz said:


> Whats next God only knows but i do plan to get something special in the next 6 months but only if i dont relocate with work.
> 
> Brad


what the hell do you work as ? oil ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys, well to those who likes classics, heres my old Renault 5, Famous 5 special edition. Had all original parts... and i smashed it up... still a sore subject for me!


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

this is my new toy, running at 271bhp at the moment


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Nissan Primera GT. 2.0 SR20DE soon to be DET.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

MY bad boy lol


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Nissan Primera GT. 2.0 SR20DE soon to be DET.


Did removing the football cup from the engine bay make much of a difference in BHP ? lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

bert1 said:


> Did removing the football cup from the engine bay make much of a difference in BHP ? lol


Big time mate! Another 15bhp, easy!


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Michael_2516, what the hell do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?! You've had some ****ing nice motors there!! Very jealous.


lol cheers! I bought the evo wen i left the army m8 with my pay out! work for the nhs at the min as a patient experience officer, my door work at wknds pays for my car tho


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

michael_2516 said:


> lol cheers! I bought the evo wen i left the army m8 with my pay out! work for the nhs at the min as a patient experience officer, my door work at wknds pays for my car tho


Ah fair! Why did you sell the Evo? Love them! 700BHP must have been unbelievable... what sort of 0-60 did it run?


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Ah fair! Why did you sell the Evo? Love them! 700BHP must have been unbelievable... what sort of 0-60 did it run?


was costing me a fortune to run m8 , went through 4 clutches in 17 months! and had to get the gearbox reconditioned twice! not sure bout 0-60 prob around 3.5 but it was prob quicker just hard to get the power dwn to the tyres, the only competition i had was against bikes tbh:cursing:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

michael_2516 said:


> was costing me a fortune to run m8 , went through 4 clutches in 17 months! and had to get the gearbox reconditioned twice! not sure bout 0-60 prob around 3.5 but it was prob quicker just hard to get the power dwn to the tyres, the only competition i had was against bikes tbh:cursing:


Haha, all part of the fun! Bet that was thirsty as fook!


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

not as bad as u would think! if u drove it sensible enuf and off boost it was prob late 20s mpg


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

michael_2516 said:


> not as bad as u would think! if u drove it sensible enuf and off boost it was prob late 20s mpg


Really? Bloody hell! I guess it's got more than enough power to get upto speed without having to strain!


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

aye but it wud off took ya a while lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I want an Evo some day! Won't be able to insure one for quite a few years yet though!


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

i was 19 wen i 1st got it cost me £4700 for a year :-(


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

michael_2516 said:


> i was 19 wen i 1st got it cost me £4700 for a year :-(


Really? That's still damn cheap! I can't imagine I'd get insured on an evo at all at 19.. Who was that with?


----------



## michael_2516 (Aug 14, 2010)

it was quinn insurance over here! company ended up goin bust tho!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Beklet said:


> My car's modified but only because the original engine probably blew up - it's not pretty or smart either, but I love it
> 
> View attachment 43597


Nice!! You can't beat a Tina. Grew up on a diet of them and probably why I love Fords so much now. My uncle had a different one every couple of months. Love the coke bottle mk3 and the dash/dials and have a massive weakspot for the mk1. If you think Escorts are expensive, check out a nice pre-aeroflow!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Little Ron said:


> Nice!! You can't beat a Tina. Grew up on a diet of them and probably why I love Fords so much now. My uncle had a different one every couple of months. Love the coke bottle mk3 and the dash/dials and have a massive weakspot for the mk1. If you think Escorts are expensive, check out a nice pre-aeroflow!!


Loved the Mk3s too - chap rpund here has a mint Mk1 RS2000 - it's been valued at £23K 

My mate's just got his Zephyr on the road looking forward to having a go in that!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> you and me both mate. Would love mine to look and go like his.


 what model have you got??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> what model have you got??


Mine is the same, a mkiv supra but mine was an N/A which i have converted to single turbo, but would hazard its only around 350bhp. Looks like sh1t though, havnt toiuched the exterior from what the last owner done, horrible vielside kit, shabby paintwork etx. Oh well, its fairly quick.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Loved the Mk3s too - chap rpund here has a mint Mk1 RS2000 - it's been valued at £23K
> 
> My mate's just got his Zephyr on the road looking forward to having a go in that!


I sold my mk1 RS2000 to fund the Cossie. Its the only car I really regret selling. 










23k though!!! Must be a concourse boggo one. The AVO cars fetch some silly money. Imagine if it was a twink or bda!! A friend of mine has the only genuine Black bingwing bda and they cannot value it for insurance purposes. 60k + they were talking. For a mk1 Escort!!!

Z cars are cool too. Just not as commonplace sadly.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hmmm veildside, i liked them a few years ago but a bit ott now..... just take the kit off and start again!!! be a nice little project if you can be ****d!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> hmmm veildside, i liked them a few years ago but a bit ott now..... just take the kit off and start again!!! be a nice little project if you can be ****d!!


I would LOVE to do a sh1t load of work to the exterior, but i cant afford to and money can be better spent at the minute.

I agree, vielside used to be nice on the jap cars but too chavvy/ott now.

Would love a nice do-luck front, blitz sides, and trial rear - lovely!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> That is one gorgeous looking Supra.
> 
> Got a carbon black E46 M3 convertible, few visual mods but nothing under the hood..... yet!


Same colour as the Supra dude, looks black then you see the blue through it.  E46 are lovely cars, i looked at these prior to the Supra, but the Supra one due to the tuning of it. 



Kezz said:


> every time i see Geo's Supra i want it!!! once of the best looking cars ever made, stunning


Cheers bud, yeah even in today's high priced cars they dont look out of place.



kieren1234 said:


> you and me both mate. Would love mine to look and go like his.


LOL, not in the wet though, unless you like going round in circles or side ways all the time.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Recently sold my 2nd MR2 Turbo running 300bhp.

Regret it, but now looking for a Pulsar. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Little Ron said:


> I sold my mk1 RS2000 to fund the Cossie. Its the only car I really regret selling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what the £23k one looks like - he's spent a few years restoring it.

I used to have a Mk2 Ghia, round headlights, factory black, loved it, unfortunately I blew the diff, then while we were working out where to get a new one from, we found out the inner wings were completely rotten :sad:


----------

